# Average mature weight of a Black Angus



## stifflej

I am new to raising some for-home-consumption-beef, and bought 2 black Angus heifers in November. At the time, the 2 combined weighed 1000 lbs between the 2 of them (I figured 450 and 550). At the time they were a couple months old. What live weight can I expect/(should I shoot for) at about 16/18 months old? They will be pastured this summer, and will be given a daily ration of chop, plus any hay they want.

Thanks.


----------



## ostrichlady

HI, My son is doing a 4-h beef project, and the two steers he has right now are about 14-16 months old. This weekend when he weighed them they were 890 lbs. and 930 lbs. 
Barb


----------



## stifflej

I will throw another question out as well, if the heifers weighed 1000lbs at butchering, what could I expect for hanging weight? thanks again.


----------



## unioncreek

Your hanging weight will be approximately 62% of live weight. I raise longhorn/angus cross calves to butcher and my live weight at 18 months is 1000 to 1100 pounds for heifers. I feed all the hay they can eat and 4 pounds of grain during the winter. During the summer I bump the grain up to 8 pounds for the last 90 days before butchering. 

Bob


----------



## kscowboy

In an ideal world you'd like to hit approx 1150 lbs at 15-16 months. Depending on the genetics / breed you may have to push gains earlier than the last 90 days to hit that target weight. I end up at a max of 12 lbs of corn per day along with all the hay/ pasture they can eat and loose minerals free choice.Best to split the feedings into two sessions.
It's been my experience that any more grain than that you are subject to rumen issues or may have to add the dreaded medications to keep the steer healthy. work your grain intakes up very gradually and give em a couple weeks to adjust to each increase. If they seem not as aggressive on their feed back it off a little , they're telling you I had a little too much. Mine seem to get relatively goofy as they reach the end of the finishing cycle all "torched" up on grain so be aware .


----------



## ksfarmer

One thing bothers me,,,, you say couple of months old, weighing 450 and 550. Is this an estimate or actual scale weight? If actual weight, I would venture they are 6 or 7 months old. That said, a mature angus heiffer could weigh anywhere from 800 to 1400 lbs,,,depending on breeding and condition.


----------



## JKB07

ksfarmer said:


> One thing bothers me,,,, you say couple of months old, weighing 450 and 550. Is this an estimate or actual scale weight? If actual weight, I would venture they are 6 or 7 months old. That said, a mature angus heiffer could weigh anywhere from 800 to 1400 lbs,,,depending on breeding and condition.



What he said.....


Justin


----------



## stifflej

Sorry, misspoke about age, they were around 6 months old, one was older than the other, combined weight on the scale was exactly 1000 lbs.


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Note there is a difference between hanging weight and what you would put in your freezer. The hanging carcass contains bones and fat which will likely be cut out during processing. Figure roughly 40-50% of liveweight for the freezer, but that is very dependent on the individual carcass and how much fat you have ground into the burger.

Were it me, I'd insist on the carcass being hung for at least three weeks so it has time to tenderize.

Unfortunately the link died, but there was an article on beef cuts, location and ratio under the consolidated stickies. When I have time I'll redo the article.


----------



## JK-Farms

Big!.We raise black angus, i like brangus better but,..it also depends on a few things.


----------



## Debbie at Bount

I raise black Angus and they were a lot older than 2 months!!!!!!!!!! Angus are a smaller breed of cows and I sell to feed lots at the 500 pound weight which is like 8 mts plus. Right now I am about to feed one out. He is 13 months, I will wait until he is 15 months and feed out for 2 or 3 months before slaughtering. You need 1100 pounds on the steer or heifer would be smaller. Who told you the age of the heifers?


----------

